# Is our cat rejecting her newborn kittens or is she ill? HELP US!



## alexismiller2007 (Jul 2, 2011)

our two cats have both given birth 2 days ago, and up until last night, were sharing the responsibility of feeding and caring for the 9 kittens in the same bed. However, last night, one of the cats suddenly left the bed and put herself into a corner and refused to move. when we tried to return her to the kittens, she refused to go anywhere near the kittens and went and sat in the litter tray. She slept with her head hanging over the litter tray and refused contact with the kittens. we need urgent advice!!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Could be an infection has been brewing, hard to tell over the internet. If you can get her to the vet today I would.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Vet Vet Vet!!

If you think she is not right then vet is best port of call!


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

I would ring the vets before coming onto a forum hun!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

^^Agree with above.Please dont wait any longer get your cat to a vet asap.


----------



## alexismiller2007 (Jul 2, 2011)

thanks for all your help! trying to get in touch with a vets now!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, as above please at the very least call the vets for their advice. Keep us updated.


----------



## Mistyweather (Jan 11, 2009)

You said that the two cats were sharing the responsibility. Maybe, she is just confused about the kittens belonging to her..

Having said that, the vet is still the first place to go. Why do these things happen at the weekend?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

This isn't right at all and it won't wait until after the weekend, she needs to be seen today. My best guess would be either another kitten about to be born (that would probably explain the sitting in the tray, though I would expect you to have seen some signs of labour) or a post-partum infection which would explain the lethargy. Your other cat is likely to have to do the whole job for at least a few days so you will need to weigh the kittens daily with a view to supplementing them if they don't gain weight, nine kittens is possible for a cat to feed but it is a lot.

Liz


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

1. the two mums shouldnt be sharing kittens, esp not on a bed?? They should have their own birthing box Each.

2. get her to the vets now!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I think she means a cat bed.

OP, please keep us updated won't you?

Liz


----------



## alexismiller2007 (Jul 2, 2011)

We took Evie to the vets today, and unfortunately she has to be put to sleep, as she had infection which was quite serious and could not be helped very much by any medicine given. The vet decided it was the best thing to do, and we are all extremely sad about the situation. However, we now have to start hand rearing 3/4 of the 9 kittens, as it is too much for our other cat to handle. We have been given syringes by pets at home and also the vets, but just seem too hard to use and quite lethal. Would you suggest buying kitten bottles to feed as we think this could improve feeding? but me and my oldest daughter are just very anxious and scared that they might not respond to the formula milk and could get ill. Any advice? Thanks


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Do you have a breeding mentor from the stud you used, or were these accidental matings?

I'd definitely start feeding them right away. Do you have digital scales so you can weigh the kittens everyday.

This is something you should be doing anyway but it is even more important with hand rearing. They need to be weighed at the same time everyday to make sure they are gaining.

Is it an infection which could have been passed onto the kittens? If so all of the kittens will be at risk of this infection as they have been sharing the litters (a good reason not to do this....)


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

sorry for your loss!  

Everything must be put into the kittens now! Make sure you weigh them every 12 hours at exactly the same time as the day before, After feeding you must stimulate them so they can go to the toilet too.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

alexismiller2007 said:


> We took Evie to the vets today, and unfortunately she has to be put to sleep, as she had infection which was quite serious and could not be helped very much by any medicine given. The vet decided it was the best thing to do, and we are all extremely sad about the situation. However, we now have to start hand rearing 3/4 of the 9 kittens, as it is too much for our other cat to handle. We have been given syringes by pets at home and also the vets, but just seem too hard to use and quite lethal. Would you suggest buying kitten bottles to feed as we think this could improve feeding? but me and my oldest daughter are just very anxious and scared that they might not respond to the formula milk and could get ill. Any advice? Thanks


id weigh them now and in 12hours, you may be surprised as she maybe feeding all of them you dont want to jump in if theyh are getting mums milk, if they are only tiny gains in 24hours, then top them up following the lactol/cimi-cat formula.

get some of these: Catac Standard Feeder-Hyperdrug

they come with teats, ive never had a kitten take to a bottle, and you can get extra teats from viovet.co.uk im still in the middle of raising a litter of kitten, were 8 now 5 

remember NEVER to over feed, make them go to the loo before & after you feed them, and its better to underfeed, do you know how to feed as it can go in their lungs if you dont.

can what ever she had be passed to the kittens? and that is some pretty serve infection to be put to sleep so quick?


----------



## alexismiller2007 (Jul 2, 2011)

i would appreciate some advice on how to hand feed as not 100% certain. and she has mastitis, a severe case and was genreally unwell, and was too much for her, and the vet was concerned that it would be passed onto the kittens.. but i weighed one at 150g is that normal?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I personally feel the first thing to do here is call around your local rescue centres. If you are struggling the way it sounds you may well lose some of theses kittens too 

Please seek help from the professional experienced foster carers. Usually every county has several, and your rescue centres should be able to put you in contact with some. The least I would hope they can do is offer you some hands on advice, hopefully one or two can spare some time to come and show you how to do things properly.

For tonight please stick to putting tiny drops in their mouths with the syringes ... their tummy on your knee, *do not feed them on their backs.* Then rub their backs and wipe their bottoms with damp cotton wool balls to stimulate them to go toilet. Hopefully come tomorrow you will of had some direction on how to go forward properly.


----------



## alexismiller2007 (Jul 2, 2011)

** i mean WASN'T CONCERNED!!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh god, she has Mastitis too? She shouldn't even be feeding either!

PLEASE seek advice from a rescue local to you.

In fact where abouts do you live? If you can tell us your town/village someone here might know someone who can help.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> Oh god, she has Mastitis too? She shouldn't even be feeding either!
> 
> PLEASE seek advice from a rescue local to you.
> 
> In fact where abouts do you live? If you can tell us your town/village someone here might know someone who can help.


I assume it was the PTS cat that had mastitis. I hope both don't...

If it is the other cat with mastitis then what was the infection that made your other cat be PTS. Could that has passed onto the kits?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Sorry I think I misunderstood, was it the cat that was pts who had mastitis? Is that why she was put to sleep?


----------



## alexismiller2007 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you very much, as we have 9, and i am going back to work on monday, i think it would be best to try and give 3/4 to a rescue centre if they would take them as it is showing very difficult to hand feed these kittens and I'm too scared that they will just not feed!!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

alexismiller2007 said:


> Thank you very much, as we have 9, and i am going back to work on monday, i think it would be best to try and give 3/4 to a rescue centre if they would take them as it is showing very difficult to hand feed these kittens and I'm too scared that they will just not feed!!


I hope you can find a home for the other kittens, and please consider spaying your other cat so this does not happen to her again, once her kittens are weaned...


----------



## alexismiller2007 (Jul 2, 2011)

Yes the cat that was PTS has mastitis, and the vet said that it was the best option, as she was very underweight, and severly unwell.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Alex, where abouts do you live please?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

alexismiller2007 said:


> Yes the cat that was PTS has mastitis, and the vet said that it was the best option, as she was very underweight, and severly unwell.


How exactly was she being cared for during pregnancy :S What was she eating? A cat shouldnt get so underweight from feeding over 2 days that it needs to be PTS, surely!

How old was she?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

alexismiller2007 said:


> Thank you very much, as we have 9, and i am going back to work on monday, i think it would be best to try and give 3/4 to a rescue centre if they would take them as it is showing very difficult to hand feed these kittens and I'm too scared that they will just not feed!!


Where abouts are you? There are loads of experienced members on here that can help you find a rescue for your kittens.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Just a thought, could you give your out of hours vet a call now? It should be free to do so, and ask them if they have a number for local rescue. Someone might still pick up the phone, but I wouldn't wait too much longer.


----------



## alexismiller2007 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hemel Hempstead!


----------



## alexismiller2007 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hemel Hempstead in Hertfordshire!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Right .. brb I can't think of anyone off the top of my head on the forums, but let me see what else I can find.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry for your loss  Luckily there is a wealth of knowledge to be found on this forum!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

Would CPL be any good Aurelia?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Alex I've just called several places in your area and no one is picking up. Can you please call your vet they should be able to get in contact with someone in rescue tonight with any luck. Otherwise I would be asking the vet if they can take some in tonight until you can get contact with rescue tomorrow.

Is your other mum cat OK? Is she healthy and has your vet checked her over?

It must have been a very serious case of mastitis to mean she was pts Poor love.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

SL there are various numbers on the CP site, some of which I have tried. I've left a message for one of them which said they do pick up messages but don't answer the phone OOH.


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

Shame you are too far away otherwise i would of helped, I have loads of experience in hand rearing.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Alex Please check your private messages. You have a number for a lovely lady who can offer you advice on feeding tonight. She works for the CP and has a lot of experience in these situations.

Thank you so much you know who  for the tip for this number :001_wub:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

oh my, I would help if I could, but have no way of getting there tonight to help hand rear.

Just seen Aureilas post>>>> hope it works out!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

alexismiller2007 said:


> i would appreciate some advice on how to hand feed as not 100% certain. and she has mastitis, a severe case and was genreally unwell, and was too much for her, and the vet was concerned that it would be passed onto the kittens.. but i weighed one at 150g is that normal?


pass on what to the kittens? a simple course of anti'bs would have cured her? I dont understand why they pts???



Lushgirl84 said:


> Shame you are too far away otherwise i would of helped, I have loads of experience in hand rearing.


your not that far drive?? car??! 

is kelly joy about the local rescue lady? .just see the offer, see the lady who has offered, id let her take them all for the best chance alone with the mum.


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

your not that far drive?? car??!Nope dont drive im affraid


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Alex I hope you got my PM with the phone number before you logged off. Please come back and let us know how you're getting on.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> pass on what to the kittens? a simple course of anti'bs would have cured her? I dont understand why they pts???
> 
> your not that far drive?? car??!
> 
> is kelly joy about the local rescue lady? .just see the offer, see the lady who has offered, id let her take them all for the best chance alone with the mum.


I dont think Lushgirl has transportation, I believe she mentioned it in another thread.
And it was supposed to say 'wasnt concerned' though I do think its concerning she was PTS due to mastitis and *being underweight and unwell.*


----------



## Sadie SU (May 15, 2011)

Cats Protection - Caring for the UK′s Cats: homing, neutering, raising awareness

Cats Protection are in Hemel Hempstead - link above. The website says that they are full at the moment, but they give the following list of alternative rescue locations in the area.....



> National Animal Centre Watford 0208 950 0177
> Scratch 01582 650 167
> Caring for Cats 07971 031 699
> Cat and Kitten Rescue 07843 118 426
> ...


I'm half an hour down the road in Leighton Buzzard, but wouldn't have a clue how to go about raising orphan kittens and work full time as well. :nonod: BUT I have a large cat box, and could pick the kittens up tomorrow morning and ferry them to a rescue location, if that's of any use?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Lushgirl84 said:


> your not that far drive?? car??!Nope dont drive im affraid


sorry I meant them!!! not you!!



gloworm*mushroom said:


> I dont think Lushgirl has transportation, I believe she mentioned it in another thread.
> And it was supposed to say 'wasnt concerned' though I do think its concerning she was PTS due to mastitis and *being underweight and unwell.*


no them to take the kittens to her!!

underweight & mast i dunno to me doesnt mean pts?? anti bs? drip??  just pulling at straws, as pts is the last bow in the string to me. however if she was very unwell??  , then mated alot of cats?? then the kittens?! I cant imagine any of them being well, how awful


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Well hopefully some of these kittens survive and the remaining mother isnt underweight and unwell...


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Well hopefully some of these kittens survive and the remaining mother isnt underweight and unwell...


ive seen a cat, well, literally dying at the brink of deaths door and it pulled through, yes cost about £400, so not alot really for the state it was in, but shes fine now, that was about 3years back.

I hope so to, Id say Ill take them, however learning about this I cant chance my own animals being made ill :nonod:


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I find it incredible that a vet would put a mother with newborn kittens to sleep for _any_ reason without first implementing some form of treatment.

I'd certainly be looking to changing my vets as well.


----------



## Sadie SU (May 15, 2011)

I've offered what help I can, but sitting here thinking about it...... two day old orphans...... nine kittens on one mama cat as a result..... the kindest thing may well be to take the weakest four kittens to the vet to be euthanised.  We've already seen comments from the rescuers on other posts here, about how many kittens are coming into care this year - it's going to be difficult to find a rescue centre that can take in four orphans as young as this, with the level of care and attention that's going to be needed for them to survive.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> *ive seen a cat, well, literally dying at the brink of deaths door and it pulled through*, yes cost about £400, so not alot really for the state it was in, but shes fine now, that was about 3years back.
> 
> I hope so to, Id say Ill take them, however learning about this I cant chance my own animals being made ill :nonod:


Exactly TB like you I've seen some with raging infections who were so listless and lethargic as a result, but following a course of antibiotics were completely different cats a few days later!

Sorry don't wish to dominate the thread with this but all this is quite shocking!


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh i see TB, well yeh i would be delighted to help out if they could bring them to me.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

alexismiller2007 said:


> We took Evie to the vets today, and unfortunately she has to be put to sleep, as she had infection which was quite serious and could not be helped very much by any medicine given. The vet decided it was the best thing to do, and we are all extremely sad about the situation. However, we now have to start hand rearing 3/4 of the 9 kittens, as it is too much for our other cat to handle. We have been given syringes by pets at home and also the vets, but just seem too hard to use and quite lethal. Would you suggest buying kitten bottles to feed as we think this could improve feeding? but me and my oldest daughter are just very anxious and scared that they might not respond to the formula milk and could get ill. Any advice? Thanks


I am really very sorry. When you say your other cat can't handle 9, what do you mean? It will be VASTLY easier for you even if she only cleans them, and vastly better for the kittens too. What I would suggest to you quite strongly is that you let the cat have all nine, I will be surprised indeed if she doesn't accept them all, but top all nine up every two hours if they want it during the day and weigh all nine every day. Honestly this should be sufficient, some cats can cope with 9 all by themselves - 7 and 8 are not uncommon in some breeds.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

alexismiller2007 said:


> i would appreciate some advice on how to hand feed as not 100% certain. and she has mastitis, a severe case and was genreally unwell, and was too much for her, and the vet was concerned that it would be passed onto the kittens.. but i weighed one at 150g is that normal?


Who has mastitis? The surviving queen?

Syringes are easiest in my experience - 2ml ones without teats. 150g is certainly normal for some breeds. You need to be seeing weight gain every day, that's the key thing to look out for. You have the kitten upright, in a "standing" position rather than on its back. Hold the sides of its head gently and introduce the syringe. The milk should be sucked down. If it isn't you can try to syringe it in but VERY slowly, if it is inhaled the kitten will die. Ifyou have healthy hungry kittens they will be paddling away as if they were feeding from mum and they will be pulling towards the syring to get the milk. If they pull towards it they want more, if they pull away they have had enough (at least as far as they are concerned, dying kittens will not suck).

If you are totally handrearing you will need to stimulate them to urinate and defecate too.

Liz


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

The one pts had mastitis and was also so
Underweight it was apparentl easier to PTs.

If this is the case I imagine the surviving mother isn't strong enough for hers, never mind 9, as I would hazard a guess she is in a similar state....


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lizward said:


> I am really very sorry. When you say your other cat can't handle 9, what do you mean? It will be VASTLY easier for you even if she only cleans them, and vastly better for the kittens too. What I would suggest to you quite strongly is that you let the cat have all nine, I will be surprised indeed if she doesn't accept them all, but top all nine up every two hours if they want it during the day and weigh all nine every day. Honestly this should be sufficient, some cats can cope with 9 all by themselves - 7 and 8 are not uncommon in some breeds.
> 
> Liz


thats what i said, best for mums molk then top them up, unless she is in the same state as the other?



gloworm*mushroom said:


> The one pts had mastitis and was also so
> Underweight it was apparentl easier to PTs.
> 
> If this is the case I imagine the surviving mother isn't strong enough for hers, never mind 9, as I would hazard a guess she is in a similar state....


hope not


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> The one pts had mastitis and was also so
> Underweight it was apparentl easier to PTs.
> 
> If this is the case I imagine the surviving mother isn't strong enough for hers, never mind 9, as I would hazard a guess she is in a similar state....


I can't see why she would be in a similar state. The original description sounded like a raging post partum infection to me, I was surprised to hear it was mastitis and even more surprised to hear that the cat was PTS with no attempt at treatment, but then none of us saw her. She certainly sounded sick from the description but it's hard to square that with just mastitis and being underweight 

I had a cat with 2 kittens, the Mum of another litter went down with an instussucetion when her kittens were about 10 days old, the first cat, kittens by then aged about 3 weeks, took on the whole lot (and was delighted about it) and did a great job, I just had to supplement because she did not have enough milk, but it only needed daytime supplementing and they all grew to a good size as I recall. It is very well worth a try and by far the easiest and happiest solution, unless there is reason to think there is something seriously wrong with the surviving Mum.

Liz


----------



## Sadie SU (May 15, 2011)

I don't think the OP has been back online tonight, but then maybe they have their hands full with the nine kittens. I'll check back tomorrow morning to see if a taxi ride is needed or not. Hopefully the other queen is healthy and brimming with milk, and maybe can manage to raise the whole lot with just a bit of supplemental help. :crossfingers:


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

The information given is that she had mastitis and was so underweight and 'generally unwell' it was best to PTS.

Do you know of any infection which can cause that lack of condition in 2 days?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

A post-partum infection would account for all of it except for the underweight part which remains a mystery. I nearly lost a cat with such an infection once and it strikes with frightening speed. I suppose given the weight of the kittens, if the queen had refused to leave them for the first day she might very well have lost a lot of weight. I wish the vet had tried something :nonod:

Liz


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I nearly lost a cat with such an infection once and it strikes with frightening speed


It surely does. The one time it's happened to me I had a happy, seemingly healthy mum feeding kittens at 10.30pm and was ringing the vet within the hour. Temp suddenly soared, coat stared and cat sat hunched on my knee. After appropriate treatment and the 25 minute drive back home from the vets she tucked into a dish of food as if nothing had ever been wrong.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Mine was fine when I checked her last thing at night, and the next morning she was so dehydrated that I honestly thought she must be in end stage kidney failure and did not expect her to survive. Antibiotics picked her up quite rapidly but like a fool I didn't complete the course. She went down with the infection again, had to be hospitalised because she was so sick, and that time the bill was somewhere around £800 

Liz


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> but like a fool I didn't complete the course


Which just goes to show how quickly the right treatment works - of course none of us have ever made such a mistake 

What made such a quick and huge difference for my girl was a one-off administration of an appropriate nsaid to get her temp down. Metacam is contra-indicated for lactating queens so the vet and I were both on computers checking for one which wasn't. We found one which is OK for lactating dogs (licensed for cats with no comment on pregnant/lactating queens) and used that. I've never felt so justified in using a vet who does their own out of hours work even though they're not the cheapest. I doubt a vet who didn't know me would have worked with me so well late on a Saturday night.


----------



## Sadie SU (May 15, 2011)

OP hasn't visiting the post for about twelve hours.


----------



## alexismiller2007 (Jul 2, 2011)

thank you very much! we're ringing around now trying to see what we can do! thank you for the offer, and we'll message you if the offer needs taking if that would be possible?! x


----------



## Sadie SU (May 15, 2011)

That's fine - I'll keep checking back during the afternoon.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Alexis, why can't your other cat take them? Is she not up to it? Honestly it will be easier for everyone and best for the kittens, unless she is ill.

Liz


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Liz, I've spoken with the OP in PM and they are not coping at all. Honestly it really is best if they go to rescue. It's the best chance they will have


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Is it that cat that isn't coping or just the owner? I wonder if a rescuer could take the kittens and the cat? The cat (and any kittens the owner wanted to keep) could be given back after the kittens have left home.

Liz


----------



## Sadie SU (May 15, 2011)

OP hasn't got back to me (and indeed doesn't appear to have been on the forum for about six hours), so I suspect they haven't had much success in their efforts to find a Rescue that will take this situation on.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't think they are coping at all, mother cat, kittens or human  I did provide the OP with a direct number for someone who could help guide them through feeding and what not, and she was working for the CP so could of helped find a place for them. I don't know if she ever called them though


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

I said i would help but they havent got back to me.

Poor kittens


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh this is an awful situation :nonod:

Can OP get them to Lushgirl?

Alex, there's no point in trying to struggle on for them, it sounds like it'd really be in their best interests to get them to someone who can help, especially as you mentioned you will have to go back to work.


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

hi ive just read your post i am in st.albans hertfordshire and hav an experinced mother cat who has just had only one kitten i am willing to foster your kittens if needed


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Perfect solution, assuming the ages are similar. I do hope this offer is taken up!

Liz


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

Does any1 hav any contact details for poster ? have sent private msg with my number but seen they havent been online since this morning.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Wiccan I thought two of your queens had litters not that long ago? Will you be able to cope with more?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

The situation seemed so urgent that if they hadnt already found places by now.... I dont hold out much hope.


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

Gratch said:


> Wiccan I thought two of your queens had litters not that long ago? Will you be able to cope with more?


Gratch those kittens have all gone 2 there new homes now except the lil girl we kept and the Rescue mother has also gone to live with my sister. So lots off room at the inn if needs be. Hope the kittens are all ok  
This mother cat is an excellent mother shes had to litters before and seems abit upset that she only has the one kitten to care for. and yes she will be spayed when this kitten is weaned she woz due to be spayed along with the other 2 but was already pregnant and ive not the heart to give her an abortion so kitten will be living here with us unless i find him a Brilliant new home.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Lets hope she responds to you if you have a good potential foster mom then


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

Gratch said:


> Lets hope she responds to you if you have a good potential foster mom then


fingers crossed i should really go 2 bed but keep checking this thread poor little tings lets hope the other mother is managing the 9 off them or they are being fed by hand


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

any news did she contact anyone?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

wiccan said:


> fingers crossed i should really go 2 bed but keep checking this thread poor little tings lets hope the other mother is managing the 9 off them or they are being fed by hand


me too lol


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Aurelia seemed to be having the best contact, hopefully theyre just really busy with the remaining kittens and mum...


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

still no news ?


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Just read this whole thread. OP Im so sorry to hear you lost your girl 

Hope the babies are ok and someone was able to help xxx


----------

